# Wanted: (sober)Ragtime guitar player



## joeycalzone (Jun 7, 2015)

Were a two piece that plays ragtime, jazz, and some bluegrass. Check us out here sameolmistakes.bandcamp.com We dont drink so its hard for us to find a guitar player so i thought id post here. We will be in new england specifcally boston for about a month then hopefully canada into the mid west. Hit us up please!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2015)

are you/the band specifically straight edge, or are you just looking for a guitarist that has their shit together?

also, i added one of your bandcamp tracks so folks can check out the band


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck! I'd love to be in a band, but have zilch musical talent.


----------



## joeycalzone (Jun 8, 2015)

Were not straight edge we just want someone who prioritizes music over drinking (were on the wagon).


----------

